# HGVC  $315 activation fee?



## elleny76 (Nov 5, 2015)

My friend and myself are looking into HGVC points only. betw the 2 of us we have got 3 emails with different information.

* Hilton will charge club dues, if you are not already an owner($150). They will NOT charge the $315 activation fee

_________________________

* You will need to pay an activation fee of $315 + the club dues $150



This 2 notes are from 2 different companies selling HGVC timeshares... Why the difference betw the activation fee of $315?  
Do we need to pay it or not?  thanks


By the way..we are looking to buy so anyone here in the forum selling HGVC please feel free to PM or emails us..thanks


----------



## leedaorg (Nov 5, 2015)

I've got charged the activation fee on each contract, you will see it later on the statement section after closing. if you are already an owner, club due is only charged once a year so is likely not charged again with new contract 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 5, 2015)

The $315 is to set up the account, a one time fee for new owners. The $150 is annual dues.


----------



## Emi (Nov 5, 2015)

We purchased a HGV resale recently and also was given conflicting information from both the resale brokers and HGV. Even HGV could not confirm what the activation fee was for.Some think it's for activating a new account and others said it is for activating the resale unit even if you are already in the club. I was even given the phone number of the title company who handles part of the transaction for HGV who did not know because it's not a charge they charge. After closing we received a bill from HGV. Called again and was told we do get charged even if we have been owners for over a decade. There is absolutely nothing in writing in the Owners Guide. Sloppy management. So just expect to pay it unless someone at HGV makes a mistake which is not uncommon.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 5, 2015)

http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/fee-schedule/

Click on the fee schedule to get a detail of all the fees as of 2015. In about 2 months all the fees will go up..


----------



## David M (Nov 5, 2015)

Going back through correspondence regarding our Bay Club resale purchase, I find this from one of Seth's agents:

_"HGVC will charge a $315 activation fee to set up the new unit"_​
My understanding is that the activation fee is to add the interval to HGVC inventory. Perhaps the difference is that Bay Club is an affiliate, whereas other properties are actual HGVC owned, and already have the interval in their inventory.


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks so much.. I just added this fee to our budget !   we still looking for  7k... this will be the last TS for us..we are done..:whoopie:

I think we will look in EOY as well.. (we love those..i have 2 with wyndham)


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 5, 2015)

Jason/HGVC owners...What all this fees means?

Resort Reservations
Home Week Complimentary
Home Resort or Club (non-Changeable) – Phone $ 76
Home Resort or Club (Changeable) – Phone 99
Home Resort or Club (Changeable) – Online 52


Not sure but this means if I own in vegas but I want to book in orlando i need to pay a fee of $76 each time we do a reservation?:annoyed:

If we do all reservation in one call/day all over the USA different months it will be just one fee ($76/$99)..?



Also a voluntary first year activation fee of $399....?
Fees
Club Activation Fee (Enrollment) $ 315
Membership Transfer Fee 399
First Year Activation Fee Voluntary 399

Thanks.. I still read all over and learning..thanks for the link














Jason245 said:


> http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/fee-schedule/
> 
> Click on the fee schedule to get a detail of all the fees as of 2015. In about 2 months all the fees will go up..


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 5, 2015)

After you buy in, any reservation you make except for your full week in your resort in your season will cost you money to reserve (less over the internet, more over the phone). 

There are also fees for all kinds of other things (converting points, saving unused points for next year ETC). 

On the plus side, currently they let your borrow next years points for free. 



elleny76 said:


> Jason/HGVC owners...What all this fees means?
> 
> Resort Reservations
> Home Week Complimentary
> ...


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 5, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> The $315 is to set up the account, a one time fee for new owners. The $150 is annual dues.





David M said:


> Going back through correspondence regarding our Bay Club resale purchase, I find this from one of Seth's agents:
> 
> _"HGVC will charge a $315 activation fee to set up the new unit"_​
> My understanding is that the activation fee is to add the interval to HGVC inventory. Perhaps the difference is that Bay Club is an affiliate, whereas other properties are actual HGVC owned, and already have the interval in their inventory.



I didn't have an HGVC account, and when I enrolled my Bay Club unit, they charged me $399 + $140 (2014) club dues.  There might have been more;  but that sounds about right.  I think they would have charged the $399 whether it had been previously enrolled or not (the $399 membership transfer fee).

I've another question re paying club dues. I haven't paid any MFs yet for 2015. Bay Club said they would send MF statement in early December (??), and I'm to pay the HOA directly.  So how does HGVC charge me for 2016 club dues?  the first time I log in in 2016?  TIA


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 5, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> I didn't have an HGVC account, and when I enrolled my Bay Club unit, they charged me $399 + $140 (2014) club dues.  There might have been more;  but that sounds about right.  I think they would have charged the $399 whether it had been previously enrolled or not (the $399 membership transfer fee).
> 
> I've another question re paying club dues. I haven't paid any MFs yet for 2015. Bay Club said they would send MF statement in early December (??), and I'm to pay the HOA directly.  So how does HGVC charge me for 2016 club dues?  the first time I log in in 2016?  TIA



It doesn't sound like your Bay Club is enrolled in HGVC, the $399 charge is the Transfer Fee to move the ownership from the previous owner to you.  Bay Club charges $500 for every year and $250 for EOY to enroll them in HGVC and get HGVC points.  

You should contact owner services desk at Bay Club to clear up what you own and what you owe. 

The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort
69-450 Waikoloa Beach Drive
Waikoloa, Hawaii 96738
Tel: (808) 886-7979
Fax: (808) 886-7780


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 5, 2015)

David M said:


> Going back through correspondence regarding our Bay Club resale purchase, I find this from one of Seth's agents:
> 
> _"HGVC will charge a $315 activation fee to set up the new unit"_​
> My understanding is that the activation fee is to add the interval to HGVC inventory. Perhaps the difference is that Bay Club is an affiliate, whereas other properties are actual HGVC owned, and already have the interval in their inventory.



I own 2 EOY Bay Club Units. HGVC told me to wait until both were in my name to transfer them. I transferred both for one fee of $539 including the club fee. Had it only bee one unit, it would have been the same $539 fee.  According to the fee schedule, I think I paid the $140 club dues and the $399 "First Year Activation Fee Voluntary" since I own an affiliate and enrollment in HGVC is optional. I think if you buy direct from HGVC you will be charged $315, and if it is a transfer AKA resale it's $399, regardless of whether it is an affiliate or a HGVC built unit. Has anyone have actual experience paying the $315 on a resale transfer? I have heard a lot of different numbers thrown around.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 5, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> It doesn't sound like your Bay Club is enrolled in HGVC, the $399 charge is the Transfer Fee to move the ownership from the previous owner to you.  Bay Club charges $500 for every year and $250 for EOY to enroll them in HGVC and get HGVC points.
> 
> You should contact owner services desk at Bay Club to clear up what you own and what you owe.
> 
> ...



This $399 + $140 is EXACTLY the same fee I paid as a Bay Club owner, and I guarantee I am enrolled in HGVC as I have already forwarded the points in my HGVC Club website account. I believe the confusion is that the same fee of $399 is for both "First Year Voluntary activation" (meaning affiliate) AND transfer (meaning resale of HGVC direct). I don't know what USED to apply at Bay Club, (do you own there Smith Op), but as of last month, when my units were enrolled, it was $539, not $250 or $500, and maybe this is historical data that no longer applies? Perhaps HGVC decided to make all transfer fees the same among affiliates or HGVC built units, but are just calling the fees two different things. SO, again I say, does anyone have personal experience paying the $315 on a resale or is that just for direct HGVC buyers? I feel that the $315 is an urban legend of sorts. I don't know that anyone has ever actually paid it.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 5, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> This $399 + $140 is EXACTLY the same fee I paid as a Bay Club owner, and I guarantee I am enrolled in HGVC as I have already forwarded the points in my HGVC Club website account. I believe the confusion is that the same fee of $399 is for both "First Year Voluntary activation" (meaning affiliate) AND transfer (meaning resale of HGVC direct). I don't know what USED to apply at Bay Club, (do you own there Smith Op), but as of last month, when my units were enrolled, it was $539, not $250 or $500, and maybe this is historical data that no longer applies? Perhaps HGVC decided to make all transfer fees the same among affiliates or HGVC built units, but are just calling the fees two different things. SO, again I say, does anyone have personal experience paying the $315 on a resale or is that just for direct HGVC buyers? I feel that the $315 is an urban legend of sorts. I don't know that anyone has ever actually paid it.



I paid the 315 for my EOY Even pruchase earlier this year. 

For some unknown reason, they only charged me $250 in 2014 when I enrolled an EOY ODD (maybe that was the fee at the time).

I didn't complain, because I was expecting to be charged $400.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 5, 2015)

I owned a Bay Club from 2009 until 2013, I paid $50 transfer fee then $250 to do the HGVC points activation for eoy. 
I agree there is a lot of confusion around fees for affiliate resales, would be nice if they were all consistent.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 5, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> It doesn't sound like your Bay Club is enrolled in HGVC, the $399 charge is the Transfer Fee to move the ownership from the previous owner to you.  Bay Club charges $500 for every year and $250 for EOY to enroll them in HGVC and get HGVC points.
> 
> You should contact owner services desk at Bay Club to clear up what you own and what you owe.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I'm pretty sure my unit is enrolled in HGVC.  Last week, I called Bay Club about my 2016 reservation and they commented that I was in HGVC.
I set up my online access to HGVC site, and poked around a little bit. The site lists 3 use years, including 2015, I guess just cause I enrolled this year, even tho' I really don't have use of unit this year due to terms of my purchase. ( I didn't want to pay 2015 MFs).  I've been pretty lackadaisical  about it because was intending to use next fall.  I guess I better get in gear and get that reservation request form in to Bay Club  ....


----------



## Helios (Nov 5, 2015)

Is there a fee if you cancel a home week reservation?


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 5, 2015)

dsmrp said:


> Thanks, but I'm pretty sure my unit is enrolled in HGVC.  Last week, I called Bay Club about my 2016 reservation and they commented that I was in HGVC.
> 
> I set up my online access to HGVC site, and poked around a little bit. The site lists 3 use years, including 2015, I guess just cause I enrolled this year, even tho' I really don't have use of unit this year due to terms of my purchase. ( I didn't want to pay 2015 MFs).  I've been pretty lackadaisical  about it because was intending to use next fall.  I guess I better get in gear and get that reservation request form in to Bay Club  ....




If you log in to your account the maint fee statement can be viewed and paid there.  Look in My Ownership -> Pay Fees and Taxes


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 5, 2015)

Jason245 said:


> I paid the 315 for my EOY Even pruchase earlier this year.
> 
> For some unknown reason, they only charged me $250 in 2014 when I enrolled an EOY ODD (maybe that was the fee at the time).
> 
> I didn't complain, because I was expecting to be charged $400.



If there is an old fee chart on the net somewhere that may help figure out what changed.


----------



## Emi (Nov 6, 2015)

I understand HGV has a fee schedule but no explanation as to what activation fee is for and who needs to pay it. It appears that ALL resale units are charged the activation fee of $315 to include the timeshare in your club account. Transfer fee of $399 is to change the ownership information at HGV. This is a common fee (though amount varies) charged by almost all timeshare management companies when there is a change in ownership.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 6, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> If there is an old fee chart on the net somewhere that may help figure out what changed.



http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/content/2014-HGVClub-Fee-Schedule.pdf

The enrollment fee was $250 last year. Another example of HGVC jacking up the prices to make more profit.


----------



## Emi (Nov 6, 2015)

When we purchased 2 bi-annual Bay Club resale in 2011, we paid $50 Transfer fee and $500 ($250 for each of the bi-annual units) for Activation fee. We were already HGV Club owners for many years and also owned another Bay Club unit at that time. I seem to recall if we were not already in the Club, there was another $399 fee for new members to join the club.


----------



## JSparling (Nov 6, 2015)

moto x said:


> Is there a fee if you cancel a home week reservation?



There's never a cash fee to cancel any reservation. With all points except bonus points you can change a reservation for free. With bonus points you can't change the reservation at all - you just can cancel it and get your points back but your reservation fee is gone as well.

The only "fee" you'd pay is via losing points if you cancel within 30 days of your check-in. Although you can now avoid that if you want to pay $39 extra when booking the reservation. If you do that then you can cancel up until the day of arrival and get 100% of your points back.


----------



## Helios (Nov 6, 2015)

JSparling said:


> There's never a cash fee to cancel any reservation. With all points except bonus points you can change a reservation for free. With bonus points you can't change the reservation at all - you just can cancel it and get your points back but your reservation fee is gone as well.
> 
> The only "fee" you'd pay is via losing points if you cancel within 30 days of your check-in. Although you can now avoid that if you want to pay $39 extra when booking the reservation. If you do that then you can cancel up until the day of arrival and get 100% of your points back.



Thanks for the info


----------



## elleny76 (Nov 8, 2015)

Planning a vacation an traveling to Orlando from Miami. We though would be great idea to stop 2 nights on FT myers (HGVC) to say hi to family(spring beak) I went to this FT myers seawatch hilton resort and it says this in the "reservation window"

(see below) Does it means I can not book 2 night? I have to book all week in this resort? or this is just for the 11 months window reservation and for owners only
thanks so much

HOME WEEK 

Priority reservation window exclusively for owners at this resort
Book 365 to 276 days before check-in
7-night reservations only; applicable annual allotment of ClubPoints required



( looking to buy in vegas HGVC..so we are looking and planning ahead for 2017…Also let me know how hard is this resort to get a reservation of couple days in spring break)


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 8, 2015)

elleny76 said:


> Planning a vacation an traveling to Orlando from Miami. We though would be great idea to stop 2 nights on FT myers (HGVC) to say hi to family(spring beak) I went to this FT myers seawatch hilton resort and it says this in the "reservation window"
> 
> (see below) Does it means I can not book 2 night? I have to book all week in this resort? or this is just for the 11 months window reservation and for owners only
> thanks so much
> ...



Two problems, minimum points reservation is 3 nights (open season is 2) and you are not yet in the club reservation window.


----------

